# iBook & PDFs



## UnAm (7 Novembre 2011)

Hello,

voilà une petite question toute simple:
est-il possible d'organiser les pdfs sous ibooks en dossier ou stack? Ou sont-ils obligatoirement disposés bêtement à la suite?

Merci


----------



## pepeye66 (7 Novembre 2011)

Dans ibooks tu peux créer autant de dossiers différents que tu le désires (Je ne sais pas si on est limité) mais tu ne peux pas créer de sous dossiers ni autres classements inférieurs.


----------



## UnAm (7 Novembre 2011)

hey merci.
les dossiers dont tu parles en fait, ce sont les pdf eux-même non?
tu peux mettre un screenshot sinon? 

hihi merci en tous cas


----------



## pepeye66 (7 Novembre 2011)

Non, ce n'est pas tout à fait ce que tu penses:
Dans ibooks, tu peux créer des dossiers (dans la rubrique "collections") que tu nommes et dans lesquels tu peux classer des PDFs.
Au départ ibooks (dans la rubrique collections) comporte deux dossiers de classement:
   - Livres
   - PDF
Dés que tu achètes ou transfères des livres dans itunes ils se positionnent dans le dossier "Livre"
Dés que tu transfères des PDFs dans itunes ils se positionnent dans le dossier "PDF"
Ensuite, dans cette rubrique "collections", tu peux créer d'autres dossiers de classements dans lesquels ibooks te permet de transférer les PDFs (je pense aussi les livres mais je ne l'ai pas fait).
Ce que je voulais te préciser c'est que dans ces dossiers de classements que tu crées tu ne pourra pas faire des sous dossiers ou autres regroupements.
Voilà.


----------



## UnAm (8 Novembre 2011)

M E R C I!


----------

